# February Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

*olik:*









*AmbikaGR:









Megora:









mrmooseman:









Claire's Friend:









Ranger:









Angelina:









wenryder:









Sweet Summer Time:









Finn's Fan:









SimTek:









turtle66:









BayBeams:









Merlins mom:









FeatherRiverSam:









Nash666:









Gator:









kwhit:









dmsl:









Jazz & Jules:









ZycieAlexandra:









Debles:









Lisa_and_Willow:









Cory:









Mileysmom:









Krys!:









Capt Jack:









mm03gn:









Hunter'sMom:









baumgartml16:









coppers-mom:









OutWest:









desilu:









hvgoldens4:









Cathy's Gunner:









Rainheart:









Gwen:









My Big Kahuna:









kfayard:









rik:









AlanK:









mag&bays mom:









dexter0125:









Joanne & Asia, Karen2 *and *ferreira*, your photos are very lovely, but I'm afraid they don't fit this month's theme of "You and your Golden(s).


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I see the pictures but I don't see the poll where we can vote...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Forget the above post...now I see it. Don't know what that was about.

These pictures are all GREAT. It will be hard to decide!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

BayBeams said:


> Forget the above post...now I see it. Don't know what that was about.
> 
> These pictures are all GREAT. It will be hard to decide!


Oh good. You had me puzzled there.  Yes, this is going to be another month where it's very hard to choose.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow I can not actually pick one right now. I'll have to really think on this month's submissions.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I think we should just close this contest and not have ONE winner, but declare EVERYONE a Winner!! I simply cannot choose!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

This was such a hard vote for me, too. I really had to think on this one as well. Great pictures... everyone is a winner here!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree, too hard to vote! Each one shows reflects what friendship and love should be throughout all our lands.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

HMMM...I was trying to figure out my vote and I see 5 votes for "Cathy's Gunner" but I see no picture under that label. It goes from hvgoldens4 to rainheart with Cathy's Gunner in the middle with no photo.
Am I missing something? Sorry if this doesn't make sense...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I see a (very nice) picture with Cathy and Gunner in a kayak.  

Gunner looks very pax.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Megora said:


> I see a (very nice) picture with Cathy and Gunner in a kayak.
> 
> Gunner looks very pax.


That is VERY odd because I am unable to see any picture with a kayak...it is just blank after her name.
Maybe my computer is playing tricks on me...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*BayBeams, Can you see this??? This is what should be there...*


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Cathy's Gunner said:


>


This is very strange...I don't see any picture on your post, Cathy's Gunner.
I see all of the other pictures with out a problem. Sorry I am missing out on what must be a lovely photo...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

See if either of these show up.
Link to photo album:
_







_

_Attachment (jpg)._


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

There it is...Thank-you! I am so glad to get to see it.  What a great shot!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hmmmm. did it show up once or twice in my post? It is in there twice and I just wonder if you see both.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

coppers-mom said:


> Hmmmm. did it show up once or twice in my post? It is in there twice and I just wonder if you see both.


I only see it once...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

and now do you still see it only once?
Me too - I removed the attached file and just left the one I cut and pasted. I think that might be the one you see and the attachment doesn't show up.

I added the attachemnt again. this time I labeled the two so maybe you can figure out what is the problem.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

BayBeams said:


> I only see it once...


Hmmm...very odd. The first photo *coppers-mom* posted is a link to the photo in Cathy's album, and that's the same link as in the poll post. The second photo is an attachment. Do you know which one you see?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

coppers-mom said:


> and now do you still see it only once?
> Me too - I removed the attached file and just left the one I cut and pasted. I think that might be the one you see and the attachment doesn't show up.
> 
> I added the attachemnt again. this time I labeled the two so maybe you can figure out what is the problem.


In this post I don't see any pictures...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Then you are having problems seeing files linked to the photo album as best I can tell.
I don't know what that means or if it is of any help. I just got too curious.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

coppers-mom said:


> Then you are having problems seeing files linked to the photo album as vest I can tell.
> I don't know what that means or if it is of any help. I just got too curious.


Well, at least now we have it posted in case anyone else is having the same problem. Thanks for your help!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Can you tell I am a bit obsessive?:curtain::crazy: _Do you see it now_????? _Look again......_ I'm a nutcase at times_._

It's posted at least 6 times now and I think four of those are by me.:doh:


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Love all of the pics! Was very hard to choose, but I went with one that made me laugh!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

coppers-mom said:


> Can you tell I am a bit obsessive?:curtain::crazy: _Do you see it now_????? _Look again......_ I'm a nutcase at times_._
> 
> It's posted at least 6 times now and I think four of those are by me.:doh:


Nope, can't see them...Just saw that one a few posts back...


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

*BayBeams*, I wonder if it's to do with your "Visible Post Elements" setting under User CP -> Edit Options -> Thread Display Options? Is the "Show Images" checkbox ticked? Although, if it weren't, you wouldn't see anybody's pictures and not just Cathy's. This is so strange.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I absolutely can not vote on this contest, they are all so wonderful ! My vote is to make this a sticky and try and get others to join in. I know there is another thread about us and our Goldens, but it's gotten so big, this one is better !:


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

i just noticed this now. RainHearts Beamer is actually smiling.


----------



## kentieb (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow! So many lovely dogs and their friends!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi all! I know it's difficult to choose again this month, but if you haven't done so yet, please vote. The poll closes tomorrow, and as of now, we have a two-way tie for first place. (Then again, maybe we should have a 43-way tie.  )


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

OK I haven't voted, I am voting now....43 way tie !!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I have never seen a contest so evenly distributed with votes for almost everyone. Tough to make a choice, obviously.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

4 hours left until the poll closes and we still have a tie.........


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

It looks like we have a winner in a very close contest. Congratulations, *dmsl*!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congrats*

Congrats to DMSL and to all-wonderful pics!!
Cathy: I thought the pics of you and Gunner were so special, too!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes, Congrats to DMSL! All the pictures were so good.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats DMSL. Great Photo.


----------

